# Skype / Facetime / Whatsapp / Sim Card Dubai



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

I am due to come over in April and I will be missing my daughters and was hoping that all the above services are available, whilst I was staying at Jumeirah in August I couldn't use Skype I don't know why, but in some areas it was permitted.
I will be staying in Premier Inn at DIP they have wifi I have heard mixed reviews that the wifi is fast/slow I won't be planning on staying in the hotel for long periods during the day, I need to find a job so I will be out and about, so hopefully will catch a few wifi hotspots via malls and coffee shops. I will also be bringing my iPhone which is currently connected to Orange I will suspend this account and when I arrive could someone please tell me how to go about getting a Dubai Sim Card and will it will work when I pop it in my iPhone, what are the costs and is Du better or Etislat ...Really appreciate your help in this matter ... Thanks in Advance 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Skype to skype generally works. Make sure it is installed, or at least downloaded the install file, before you come out. Whatsapp works.

If your phone was purchased from Orange with a contract it will likely be locked to their network. Get it unlocked and it will be fine. You can do it here, but I'd get it done before you come to save any hassle.

I prefer Etisalat to Du for mobile. Du customer service (smirk) and I fell out sometime ago. Etisalat haven't upset me yet, though they probably will at some point...


----------



## swots (Dec 15, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> I am due to come over in April and I will be missing my daughters and was hoping that all the above services are available, whilst I was staying at Jumeirah in August I couldn't use Skype I don't know why, but in some areas it was permitted.
> I will be staying in Premier Inn at DIP they have wifi I have heard mixed reviews that the wifi is fast/slow I won't be planning on staying in the hotel for long periods during the day, I need to find a job so I will be out and about, so hopefully will catch a few wifi hotspots via malls and coffee shops. I will also be bringing my iPhone which is currently connected to Orange I will suspend this account and when I arrive could someone please tell me how to go about getting a Dubai Sim Card and will it will work when I pop it in my iPhone, what are the costs and is Du better or Etislat ...Really appreciate your help in this matter ... Thanks in Advance
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


I've never had a problem using Skype or FT here. Just make sure your devices have them loaded before you come as a locally bought Apple device will not have FT loaded and you can't download the app. Same for Skype.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

for a sim, you will need to go the PAYG (pay as you go) route. Just have your passport and visa copy. I prefer Du over Etisalat as they charge you by the second + generally find some cheaper deals for PAYG. More of less the charges are the same though. 
Costs - check on their websites


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> for a sim, you will need to go the PAYG (pay as you go) route. Just have your passport and visa copy. I prefer Du over Etisalat as they charge you by the second + generally find some cheaper deals for PAYG. More of less the charges are the same though.
> Costs - check on their websites


Etisalat do per second billing now as well. I'm beginning to sound like a walking ad for them


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> for a sim, you will need to go the PAYG (pay as you go) route. Just have your passport and visa copy. I prefer Du over Etisalat as they charge you by the second + generally find some cheaper deals for PAYG. More of less the charges are the same though.
> Costs - check on their websites


Do they charge a setup fee? What's the initial cost on a PAYG with DU?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> for a sim, you will need to go the PAYG (pay as you go) route. Just have your passport and visa copy. I prefer Du over Etisalat as they charge you by the second + generally find some cheaper deals for PAYG. More of less the charges are the same though.
> Costs - check on their websites


Ok just missed your sentence on check website, haha it's early and cold in the UK accept my apologies haha

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

m1key said:


> Etisalat do per second billing now as well. I'm beginning to sound like a walking ad for them


Good to know ! Might have to get an Etisalat as the Du coverage in Abu Dhabi is a bit patchy. Though I hope Etisalat has offers on recharges as Du does. Calls to India after a "More International" recharge work out to be around 50-60 fils per min, while it was 2.30 Dhs on my Etisalat (office post paid) phone


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Good to know ! Might have to get an Etisalat as the Du coverage in Abu Dhabi is a bit patchy. Though I hope Etisalat has offers on recharges as Du does. Calls to India after a "More International" recharge work out to be around 50-60 fils per min, while it was 2.30 Dhs on my Etisalat (office post paid) phone


I'm happy as my data cost has gone done by nearly 50 AED. Not that they told me they offered a better deal. Had to faff about a bit to get switched over, but I feel a bit less ripped off now. In the UK I only paid 10GBP for unlimited data and more call time and SMS than I could hope to get through - I must qualify that by saying I'm anti-social, so don't talk text much


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Talking about deals.. I just saw that Etisalat has this great deal on post-paid lines, basically you can pick and choose what features to add. 50 AED per month for data (1 Gig), 50 AED for 200 mins of local calls, 50 AED for 100 mins of international calls etc... Not bad considering it's a 100 AED for data alone on the older plans... now just need to have them tell me if they can convert older plans to the new one lol... 

Etisalat - Mobile - The New Postpaid

p.s: I figured i'd tag along with mikey as the walking etisalat ad ...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Talking about deals.. I just saw that Etisalat has this great deal on post-paid lines, basically you can pick and choose what features to add. 50 AED per month for data (1 Gig), 50 AED for 200 mins of local calls, 50 AED for 100 mins of international calls etc... Not bad considering it's a 100 AED for data alone on the older plans... now just need to have them tell me if they can convert older plans to the new one lol...
> 
> Etisalat - Mobile - The New Postpaid
> 
> p.s: I figured i'd tag along with mikey as the walking etisalat ad ...


I think you pay a 50 AED a month fee, then 50 on top for data, another 50 for inclusive minutes and so on. At least the way I read it. So I'd need to pay 100 to get my data anyway.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> I think you pay a 50 AED a month fee, then 50 on top for data, another 50 for inclusive minutes and so on. At least the way I read it. So I'd need to pay 100 to get my data anyway.


just looked at the buried rental charges of 50 bucks, should have known!! .. 
you sir are the more astute walking ad.. carry on ..


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

saraswat said:


> just looked at the buried rental charges of 50 bucks, should have known!! ..
> you sir are the more astute walking ad.. carry on ..


I just come with a small print disclaimer


----------



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep in mind that Skype calling (or any other VoIP service for that matter) will not work over the cellular network (3G, HSDPA, etc...), whether it's Etisalat or Du; it is blocked and illegal here. However, chatting works just fine over the network.


----------



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

Actually, I just tried Skype chatting on 3G and it didn't work =/.


----------



## fleur2lys (Jan 26, 2013)

AlaaAlii said:


> Actually, I just tried Skype chatting on 3G and it didn't work =/.


I guess if you have /snip on your mobile, Skype should work. Just a guess...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Please don't mention VPN names. By naming them you may be drawing the authorities attention to them and getting them blocked.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Good to know ! Might have to get an Etisalat as the Du coverage in Abu Dhabi is a bit patchy. *Though I hope Etisalat has offers on recharges as Du does.* Calls to India after a "More International" recharge work out to be around 50-60 fils per min, while it was 2.30 Dhs on my Etisalat (office post paid) phone


When it comes to offers & promos ,Etisalat lags behind Du


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

My husband's skype is not working in the UAE for the past week. Anybody experiencing problems with it?


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Go with du, its headquarters is based in Dubai,Eitisalat is abu dhabi based.With DU you can get full signal anywhere in dubai. Also you get the sim card in the airport just as you land in the arrivals section.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No issue skype to skype, but skype to any phone number... forget it. Doesnt work without work arounds.


----------



## omnivore (Mar 6, 2013)

*FT/Skype*



swots said:


> I've never had a problem using Skype or FT here. Just make sure your devices have them loaded before you come as a locally bought Apple device will not have FT loaded and you can't download the app. Same for Skype.


Does this mean that if I buy an apple gadget in Dubai, I can't have Facetime or Skype on it?


----------



## omnivore (Mar 6, 2013)

*Viber*

How about Viber? Is this fully functional in Dubai?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have not been able to get Viber to work on my Note 2. It worked fine in Aussie and NZ but not here! It says it's blocked when I try it! Anyone else get this?


----------



## omnivore (Mar 6, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> I have not been able to get Viber to work on my Note 2. It worked fine in Aussie and NZ but not here! It says it's blocked when I try it! Anyone else get this?


Oh I see. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mind you my old Blackberry had Viber but the app only had text messaging at the time, worked fine so not sure if Du/Etisalat blocked it or what.


----------



## omnivore (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd be using my Blackberry for my "move" in April, I've been using the app for text messaging with my friends from other parts of the world and it has been convenient. Guess we'd have to do more research on this


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

some of my experiences with iphone:
Whatsapp works with both Etisalat and Du
Skype works with Du but won't log in at all with Etisalat

and generally seems that Du has better coverage (at least for areas where I mostly spend my time...DIC, MC, JBR, Marina)


----------



## deevineb (Apr 12, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> I have not been able to get Viber to work on my Note 2. It worked fine in Aussie and NZ but not here! It says it's blocked when I try it! Anyone else get this?


Viber does work in Dubai but you have to know how. I cannot say on the forum but if you do a bit of research generally, you will find out.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I know about that method but not always as good for voice calls due to slower speeds depending on the connection


----------

